# N Ireland Campsites



## AlanMo (May 14, 2005)

We are going to NI next week and wanting advice about sites.
We plan take a 3 days to drive round the N W coast to Londonderry. Stay there for a day or so and then cross country back to Belfast.

Apart from coastal and inland sites are there any in or near Belfast that are recommended and what about Derry, please?

Regards

Alan


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Hi Alan
There is a site outside Derry on the way towards Moville. A beautiful part of the country (Have to say that as my Mother lives there :lol: http://www.foylesidecaravanpark.com/ It is on the banks of the Foyle and opposite a pub called foodys. I stayed there in January when it was my Mums 80th Birthday (The site wasnt open but as the owners live on site in a log cabin they let us stay there and opened up all the facilites for us) There are also lots of places to wildcamp around the Donegal coastline. Whilst I was over there last week I saw some French and German Campervans wildcamping in Moville.

Sonja


----------



## JMS64 (Jan 11, 2008)

This is the closest to Belfast.

http://www.theicebowl.com/template1.asp?pid=213&area=1

Enjoy your trip to Northern Ireland.

June


----------



## AlanMo (May 14, 2005)

Hi Sonja and June

Many thanks - will check availability in the morning

Alan


----------

